

Is Your Protein Really PROTEIN? The Amino Acid Spiking Scam - MicroBerto
https://blog.priceplow.com/protein-scam-amino-acid-spiking

======
MicroBerto
Full disclosure: I wrote the vast majority of this article, and it is on my
startup's blog.

I apologize in advance for the shameless self-promotion, but I figured this
community would be the best one to tear it apart from a scientific standpoint.
I'm certain there are some technicalities you could call us out on.

Either way, the situation is real, and in my corner of the world, it's been
causing a little a bit of pain and anger.

